# Why do people underestimate boxing so much?



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 12, 2021)

I see a lot of mma fanboys always talk about that boxing is bad and an mma fighter will always win a boxer and I can say it annoys me a lot according to the espn boxing is in first place in terms of difficulty according to the ranking of the hardest sports in the world, I really want to see mma fighters enter For a boxing match without getting tired, the cardio of mma fighters is bad and they can not be in a full boxing match 12 rounds, I appeal here to all mma fighters do not think that you roll on the floor like kids in fifth grade makes you better fighters, the toughest fighters in the world are boxers, Although I do not believe in the best martial arts I believe it all depends on the fighter, but stop underestimating boxing.


----------



## jmf552 (Sep 12, 2021)

Why do you care what (some) MMA people think? There is a always "my style is best, yours sucks" in the martial arts. If you let that affect you, then you are down in the gutter with unworthy people. Besides, styles don't get into fights, people do. The person who wins is the person who can make their method of training work over their opponents. 

Boxing is great. If you're even bringing this up, your head is in the wrong place.


----------



## Buka (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> I see a lot of mma fanboys always talk about that boxing is bad and an mma fighter will always win a boxer and I can say it annoys me a lot according to the espn boxing is in first place in terms of difficulty according to the ranking of the hardest sports in the world, I really want to see mma fighters enter For a boxing match without getting tired, the cardio of mma fighters is bad and they can not be in a full boxing match 12 rounds, I appeal here to all mma fighters do not think that you roll on the floor like kids in fifth grade makes you better fighters, the toughest fighters in the world are boxers, Although I do not believe in the best martial arts I believe it all depends on the fighter, but stop underestimating boxing.



I'm not really seeing where boxing is being underestimated. Nor do I see where MMA fighters, especially at a high level, lack cardio. MMA rounds are five minutes. Five minute rounds are difficult,  especially in a five round fight.

Perhaps after you train both boxing and MMA for a few years your perspective might be different.


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 12, 2021)

Buka said:


> I'm not really seeing where boxing is being underestimated. Nor do I see where MMA fighters, especially at a high level, lack cardio. MMA rounds are five minutes. Five minute rounds are difficult,  especially in a five round fight.
> 
> Perhaps after you train both boxing and MMA for a few years your perspective might be different.


 Every mma fighter I see as soon as he enters a boxing ring he gets tired in the fifth round, I also see that every mma fighter I meet thinks mma is better than boxing and says that boxing is easy


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> I see a lot of mma fanboys always talk about that boxing is bad ...


Boxing was taught in the Nanking Central Guoshu Institute (1928) as a formal course. Even my teacher had to finish that class requirement in order to graduate.


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 12, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Boxing was taught in the Nanking Central Guoshu Institute (1928) as a formal course. Even my teacher had to finish that class requirement in order to graduate.
> 
> View attachment 27271


And what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> And what does that mean exactly?


That means most people don't underestimate boxing.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> I also see that every mma fighter I meet thinks mma is better than boxing and says that boxing is easy


I train in a gym with professional and amateur boxers and MMA fighters. I've never heard a single one of the MMA fighters say that boxing is easy. I also have never heard any of them saying that MMA is "better" than boxing either. More complete from a martial arts standpoint, sure. I don't think any of the boxers would dispute that either. However the actual fighters are pretty much just athletes who understand that they are different sports. Some enjoy one better, some enjoy the other, some enjoy and compete in both.



I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> Every mma fighter I see as soon as he enters a boxing ring he gets tired in the fifth round


Boxing and MMA have different energy requirements. If you've only trained for one, you will likely gas out early competing in the other. (Same for boxing and wrestling, BTW.)  Both require a high degree of cardio, but you will use it differently in the different contexts.


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Sep 12, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I train in a gym with professional and amateur boxers and MMA fighters. I've never heard a single one of the MMA fighters say that boxing is easy. I also have never heard any of them saying that MMA is "better" than boxing either. More complete from a martial arts standpoint, sure. I don't think any of the boxers would dispute that either. However the actual fighters are pretty much just athletes who understand that they are different sports. Some enjoy one better, some enjoy the other, some enjoy and compete in both.
> 
> 
> Boxing and MMA have different energy requirements. If you've only trained for one, you will likely gas out early competing in the other. (Same for boxing and wrestling, BTW.)  Both require a high degree of cardio, but you will use it differently in the different contexts.


 The mma fighters I know despise boxing, that's why I hate the mma community


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> The mma fighters I know despise boxing, that's why I hate the mma community


How many MMA fighters do you know? I’ve known quite a few from multiple gyms and none of them despise boxing. That’s not really a common attitude within the MMA community at large.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> Every mma fighter I see as soon as he enters a boxing ring he gets tired in the fifth round, I also see that every mma fighter I meet thinks mma is better than boxing and says that boxing is easy


In a boxing ring, an MMA fighter is playing a game he’s not fully trained for. We all struggle in that situation.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 12, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> The mma fighters I know despise boxing, that's why I hate the mma community


I’ve spoken with quite a few MMA folks (and worked out with a few), and have never heard one say much negative about boxing.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 13, 2021)

I think it's important that we remember OP is 17. So there's probably a lot of bravado among his friends/classmates who hear he does one art/sport, and just _have to say_ that what they do is better. He also probably hangs around a different crowd then Tony and Gerry, no offense to you guys.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 13, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think it's important that we remember OP is 17. So there's probably a lot of bravado among his friends/classmates who hear he does one art/sport, and just _have to say_ that what they do is better. He also probably hangs around a different crowd then Tony and Gerry, no offense to you guys.


Yeah, I kind of wondered whether the "MMA community" he's reacting to are actually just adolescent MMA fanboys and/or guys he knows who have taken a few lessons or claim to have trained.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 13, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think it's important that we remember OP is 17. So there's probably a lot of bravado among his friends/classmates who hear he does one art/sport, and just _have to say_ that what they do is better. He also probably hangs around a different crowd then Tony and Gerry, no offense to you guys.


I don't know what you're talking about. My wife swears I'm 12.


----------

